# Need info on DCC



## Ditchwitch (Oct 23, 2011)

Can DCC run on a analog track?


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Track is track.

What you can't do is combine DC (analog) and DCC controllers on the same track. Most DCC controllers have a separate output which you can use to run a separate (electrically isolated) track for older (DC) trains. But eventually, you will want to add DCC decoder chips ($20-100) to each of your locomotives, or just replace them with DCC locos, so you can go 100% DCC and enjoy all the benefits.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Ditchwitch said:


> analog track?


That's a good one!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Ditchwitch,
Do you mean can you run a DCC loco on a DC track? If so the answer is almost always yes. There are a few old DCC decoders that will not run on DC but they are quite rare. The vast majority are dual mode decoders that will run fine on DC. You won't have access to all the DCC functions but it will run fine.
-Art


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Art,
Some of the new higher end decoders are starting to ditch the DC support out of their decoders too!


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Please enlighten me Sean, which newer decoders are dumping the DC mode?
-Art


----------



## Ditchwitch (Oct 23, 2011)

NIMT said:


> That's a good one!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Why yes it is. I meant to say analog _powered_track. Thanks for the info Guys.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Ditchwitch,
I was by no mean laughing to you, just the term "analog". 15 years ago eveyone would have thought you were daffy to use the word analog and trains together!

And yes you can run most DCC equiped engines on DC without any issues!


----------



## Ditchwitch (Oct 23, 2011)

I know you were'nt laughing at me but it did sound kind of funny. My wife and kinds do think I'm a little daff.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

yea Sean, which decoders are ditching (no puns intended) the analogue support?? I would like to know so I know who/what to stay away from, as I want that dual mode until I am full DCC but still want the abulity for when I run on club layouts and things where DC is still used...


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Right now only the Soundtraxx N scale decoders are DCC only. But soon all will be DCC only as they move to a new NMRA standard.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

oh lovely...I guess I better stock up supplies....


----------

